# How soon can you milk?



## Rebecca Meyer (Dec 7, 2017)

We experienced our first kidding eeeearly this morning! Mama was pregnant with triplets, but only 2 survived. They are doing great, everyone is very tired, it was a long labor in the middle of the night that we caught kind of late. 

ANYWAYS! They are Nigerian Dwarf and I am excited to try out cheese and soap once I can milk. How long should I wait before staring to milk once a day? So far, she seems to be a good mother that will be able to raise them. I would prefer that. Maybe separate them during the day and milk her in the evening, and then let them have her all night. I am sure they need constant supply of milk for some time before they are strong enough on their own...but what is that time frame? 

As always...thank you thank you for any input!!


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

I would think you could separate them at night and milk in the morning at 3 or 4 weeks. Them being together for 8 hours at night and apart for 16 hours all day won't do much good. They should be sleeping at night and if mom is laying down, the kids can't nurse. And 12 to 16 hours of running, jumping, and being kids without eating will make for hungry, skinny, crying babies. But 8 hours of sleeping without eating is nothing, especially when they can eat before and after.

Congrats on the kids! Sorry about the one you lost. Best of luck


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

As long as the kids are strong I start separating them from mom at three weeks old at night, milk mom in the morning taking almost all the milkand just leaving a little for the kids. Let the kids out of the little pen in the barn, they get to sty with mom all day. Rinse and reapet! Congrats on the new kids! Sorry you lost one. Pictures?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I tend to follow this regimen, for the most part.

http://glimmercroft.com/Udder.html


----------



## Rebecca Meyer (Dec 7, 2017)

I'll have to get some better pictures...they move so fast!!! By milking in the evening I meant around 5:30-6pm, but they would get separated around 6:30am, so would still be about 13 hours apart. Might have to rethink. Both of our day jobs are long days, but was trying to avoid super early mornings, but of course I'll do anything for my animals so if I need to change my morning routine I certainly will!!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I start separating at night (approximately 12 hours) when the kids are 2+ weeks old. The kids still get to stay with their mamas all day, and when I have more than one doe in milk I try to let the kids/does be together 1-2 nights a week (Saturdays and/or Sundays). On super cold nights I do not separate at all though, I like to have the kids on their mamas so that they can stay warmer. 

I’ve done the “separating during the day” thing, but honestly I don’t care for it as much- the kids seem to be much louder/less calm, and, I need a bigger pen to hold them in (at night they don’t need as much space because they aren’t running around/playing).


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

If mom and babies are doing well, I have no hesitation at separating at night & milking mom at 2 weeks fresh.

BTW sorry on the one you lost; congratulations on the cuties, & thanks for the pics!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Separating at night is more usual, has a lot of benefits, and is easier for a lot of people. But if separating during the day is what will suit you, then you can make it work. The usual arrangement is not written in stone. What you need to do is OK.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I start milking mom without separarating at 2 weeks. Once the kids figure it out, they tank up, and I get what's left.
At 3 or 4 weeks, depending on their weight gain, I separate at night.


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

I don't even bother separating until at least 3 weeks just because the milk still has a lot of colostrum in it before 3 weeks which tastes bad to me. I have oberhasli goats though, and they make more milk than their kids need (at least in the first month or two), so I don't even have to separate to get enough milk, I just milk in the morning and get whatever the kids didn't drink. By the time they are 2 months old, I separate them so I can help the mom wean them off. Nothing like a 6 or 7 month old kid still trying to drink from mom lol! With Nigerians though, since they only make about a quart or quart and a half per a day, you would definitely want to separate the kids asap because milking at night just to get a cup of milk is going to get old! You will want more for all your effort lol!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I just attended Goat Day at UC Davis, The doe only makes colostrum the first 24-36 hours of the birthing process. A kid can only absorb the colostrum the first 24-36 hours of life. So after 2 days there shouldn't be colostrum in the milk. 
My super tanker Ober has to be milked shortly after kidding. She just has too much. Her milk is fantastic 2 days after kidding.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't have Oberhaslis anymore, but I find the same with my goats. The colostrum is done and dusted quickly because the kid can't use it anymore. My goats also need milked very quickly, far sooner than 2 weeks.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I start separating at 2 weeks as well.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I normally separate between 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Mlivestock (Jul 4, 2016)

You don't want to use the milk for at least a week and a half to two weeks due to the colostrum still lingering in there.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I've never had colostrum last anything close to that long. And it still is useable. It just tastes different. And it does not react the same way in cooking.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

I found out dealing with cattle that the colostrum is only good to the calves and in this case Kids for 24 hours or so. May differ a little from one animal to the next but not by much. My Veterinarian friend informed me of that issue. So with that fact, I would suggest to anyone who has a goat that produces more milk than the kids can handle and empty out the nanny should milk the doe out. So my method is I give the kids all the colostrum that they want for the first 24 hours and then I start removing most of the left over milk and by the end of their first week I am milking her dry when I milk. I try to get the mother to producing good clean drinkable milk as soon as possible. I usually keep the first couple of weeks milking and use the milk in the soap making and then when the kids get older if I am not still getting enough left over milk which I am ususally not by 6 weeks old kids then I will start separating them at night. Let the kids run with mama during the day and milk what I want in the mornings.


----------

